
Misinformation and Disinformation in Online Games - infodocket
https://digital.lib.washington.edu/researchworks/handle/1773/42416
======
arkem
I wrote a short paper about propaganda and spy antics in Eve Online in 2009:
[http://memeover.arkem.org/2009/12/information-operations-
in-...](http://memeover.arkem.org/2009/12/information-operations-in-and-
around.html)

Though if you're after Eve Online war stories I'd instead recommend the books
and podcast Empires of Eve (not by me):
[https://www.empiresofeve.com/](https://www.empiresofeve.com/)

------
wiremaus
...in which a UW grad student determines that a sufficient supply of buzzwords
can translate a KotOR obsession into a dissertation.

~~~
diminoten
Yeah holy crap, this didn't actually get published anywhere did it?

~~~
chias
It's a doctoral dissertation. Typically this means that it itself is not
published in a peer-reviewed journal, but was reviewed and accepted by the
person's dissertation committee. That being said, dissertations typically
contain information that the candidate has previously published during the
pursuit of their degree.

You can find the author's published works here:
[https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=m0y4wxsAAAAJ&hl=en...](https://scholar.google.com/citations?user=m0y4wxsAAAAJ&hl=en&oi=ao)

------
paradoxparalax
a curious bit, if you don't skip the world "online" in the next sentence,
quoted from her dissertation:

<< 180 minutes of naturalistic observation, collection of 72 online artifacts
>>

She talks about game artifacts. Collected in a game field trip, is a fun idea,
I have to say.

Runescape, the online RPG lots of kids play have a complex Economy, if you
analise, and interesting phenomenons occur.

(using "s" for latin plural, lets evolve English a bit)

idea for a game: The Charles Darwin of 2099, collect frozen shrimp on Europa,
the moon.

~~~
TomMckenny
>using "s" for latin plural, lets evolve English a bit

...collection of LXXII artifactorum...

Perhaps off topic from the paper but it's clear there is at least one category
of game that gives the user a particular world view.

People who have played Civilization have a very distinctive view of world
history and social forces generally. I'm sure Sid Meyer was just maximizing
fun and it's certainly not propagandist. But maybe it shows that abuse is
theoretically possible. (Although it's hard to think historical simulations
have audiences big enough worth targeting.)

~~~
paradoxparalax
Oh my god , that was funny man... Don't know why remembered me the good short
Lannister. He is a master of humor, I have to say. I imagined him saying
"artifactorum"

But maybe I was wrong, phenomenons or phenomena, this probably greek and not
latin, but with "s" is easier :D

